# The TTF!



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

*Is it me or is the forum going downhill?*

It is about time we had this discussion again  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

It's been very quiet the last few days.....


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

And probably will be even quieter now the TTotal has gone, (to work for a change!).

R.I.P. TTotal.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Aint gone yet Spongey, but am really short of time to watch this forum.

Daytime sorting stuff here before I go

Night time cleaning painting and decorating house

:?

And regarding the forum GDH problem, its rolling so fast into the gutter at amazing speeds. There is no chance to "bring back the good old days".

Goodbye cruel world.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I thought it was about time you or john brought up this inane subject :lol: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

robokn said:


> I thought it was about time you or john brought up this inane subject :lol: :lol:


I thought it was about time you posted up the next SolenTTeers meets :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oooooooooooh was that a subtle hint Dicky :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Oooooooooooh was that a subtle hint Dicky :roll:


Time to buy some Nikes from "atnike" so I can run quicker????

[smiley=fireman.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No need

This forum is going down hill remember ...










You'll get some pace running down mate :lol: He'll never catch you with his short legs :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Now, that looks like F..U..N.. !!

:lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

phodge said:


> Now, that looks like F..U..N.. !!
> 
> :lol:


 :?: *F*riends of the *U*nited *N*ations

:?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Or

*F*riendly *U*ninhibited *N*onsense


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I will look at a meet for a couple of weeks time with the vain hope some people will turn up :? :? :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

After the 30th best for me


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Make sure it's sunny, and we might come down....


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

phodge said:


> Make sure it's sunny, and we might come down....


If ever anyone needed an incentive _not_ to turn up! :-*


----------

